
Every solar eclipse in your lifetime - pencilpup223
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/national/eclipse/?tid=ss_tw&utm_term=.7d131b2e9fd3
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14739638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14739638)

